# [WP] Schema-Plugin vs. Google Tag Manager Was ist besser?



## mediamat (28. Februar 2018)

Ich möchte Structured Data auf meiner WordPress-Seite nutzen...dafür gibt es ja Plugins, aber manche empfehlen auch das über Google Tag Manager zu machen.

Was ist besser bzw. einfacher...was ist der Unterschied oder machen Plugin und Tag Manager eigentlich exakt dasselbe?
Folgende Plugins hab ich ausgesucht (aber noch nicht getestet):
https://de.wordpress.org/plugins/wpsso/
https://de.wordpress.org/plugins/schema/
https://wordpress.org/plugins/wp-seo-structured-data-schema/

Würde fast sagen, Tag Manager ist besser, weil es direkt von Google ist und man selbst JSON-Codesnippets einfügen kann, wo man bei Plugins drauf angewiesen ist zu nehmen was das Plugin bietet?!?


----------



## wpbuddy (9. Februar 2021)

Hallo mediamant,
bin durch Zufall auf dieses Topic von dir gestoßen und war erstaunt, dass es keine Antwort gab. Deswegen mache ich das kurz. Ich beschäftige mich seit 8 Jahren intensiv mit Strukturierten Daten.

Die Meinungen gehen letztlich auseinander. Beim Tag Manager werden die Snippets letztlich dynamisch nachgeladen. Das ist okay, weil Google und Co. solche dynamischen Inhalte beim Crawlen abrufen können. (Im Detail rufen sie die Website dann mit dem Chrome-Browser auf, wie hier beschrieben). Blöd ist es nur bei Suchmaschinen, die solche JavaScripte nicht verarbeiten können. 
Aus diesem Grund empfehlen manche SEOs die Strukturierten Daten direkt auf die Seite zu packen.

Wenn du WordPress benutzt, dann schaue dir doch mal dieses Schema WordPress Plugin an. Es kann letztlich alle derzeit 800 Schemas (von schema.org) in WordPress integrieren. Da bist du von der Erstellung komplett frei und unabhängig vom Tag Manager.

Ich persönlich glaube, dass es aber letztlich keinen Unterschied macht. Die meisten betreiben ja SEO nur für Google und damit sind sie fein raus.

Hoffe das hilft als Antwort!


----------

